# Anyone Slinging to Mobile Device on Verizon?



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

I was wondering if any owners of the VIP922 slinging to a mobile phone on Verizon Wireless could give me any comments on their experience with the Slingbox?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

It works good


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

Since this receiver is HD, would the Slingbox portion of it be considered as the same as the Slingbox Pro HD? Will it actually stream HD signals like the Pro version, or simply downconvert everything like the Solo?


----------

